# Article and pictures of the 4th FMA Festival



## Dieter (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello all,

now the article of the 4th FMA Festival is online, also in english, on the DAV website, together with many pictures.

Have a look here:

http://www.modernarnis.de/english/frameset.html


And maybe reserve the summer 2010 already for the 5th FMA Festival in the Philippines...


Have fun reading and watching the pictures.


Dieter


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 8, 2008)

Sehr gut, mein freund!

Dan


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 8, 2008)

great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks for sharing that link

looks like it was a great experence for all


I must say the water looks inviting


----------



## Dieter (Sep 9, 2008)

It certainly was. 
Directly after the training we took the training clothes off and went swimming in beautiful 26° Celsius or 79° Fahrenheit.

Lovely !

Dieter


----------



## Morgan (Sep 20, 2008)

Dieter said:


> Hello all,
> 
> now the article of the 4th FMA Festival is online, also in english, on the DAV website, together with many pictures.
> 
> ...


 
Great photos

Morgan


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that.  Looks like a beautiful location and I'm sure the training was excellent.

David


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice article and those pics where great. It looked like a great place to go and train forever just not a week.


----------

